# 90gal help with fert regime?



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OMG I can't believe I'm having to type this post all over again!!! LOL

OK here's the context:
90gal FW planted in the planning stage
Light- 3x55w 9375k + 1x65w actinic PC (by my math that's 165w available to the plants. I want to try the actinic, but know it may cause probs... we'll see?)
Filter- Rena XP2 w/ 300w in-line hydror heater
Substate- Peat underlayer + 100lbs EcoComplete + 50lbs colorquartz
Plants- I want to have an assymmetrical layout with the taller and majority fo the plant mass on the right; vals and swords. Then Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica' followed by a carpet of Lilaeopsis maritius covering the rest of the tank. I'll stuff nutrient-hog stems in at first but hope to ditch them once the vals and swords establish. I may keep bacopa if it behaves?
Stock- 10 oto cats, 10 amano shrimp, 10 cherry shrimp, 10 cory cats, 30 cardinal tetras, 30 rummy tetras, hopefully discus, if not discus then colombian tetras and german rams.

GOALS: 
Help swords, vals, and carpet establish and out-compete algae.
Bring out reds in swords
Low-maintenace fert regime, prefer dry but not set on them

I'm guessing fert tabs with iron and potassium under the swords- but beyond that it's all a ??? Help?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

this guy knows his stuff...

http://www.rexgrigg.com/dosing.htm

and here is a link to plantbrains forum, for some pretty specific dosing guidelines, worth a read.

http://www.barrreport.com/estimative-index/2819-ei-light-those-less-techy-folks.html

good luck with your research


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks!

Any specific concerns/recommendations concerning my plans so far?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, your light bulb choice is a bit strange in my opinion.

I think actinic looks awful on a freshwater aquarium, though I'm sure there are also plenty that like it. In either case, the typical configuration for the lights would be two rows of two each. So, if you use that configuration you'll have this weird blue area on one side (3X9325K and 1XActinic). 

I'd recommend a pair of 9325K along with a pair of 6,700K or dual daylight lamps instead. That pairing looks fantastic, but I'm inclined to say that since I use it. 

Maybe I should take some photos with actinic lamps to help show others what it looks like. I tried the half 10,000K and actinic lamps too, and it was still sort of bleh.

I would definitely upgrade to the XP3 versus the XP2. In a planted tank one can't go by the manufacturer's ratings, even with the XP3 I'd be inclined to say 2 of them, but that's coming from my personal experience with Eheims on my 75, and I prefer redundant filtration whenever possible.

Stocking seems fine, sort of 'ehh' on the Discus idea, that may be a problematic addition with shrimp and smaller fish, but I've never kept them. Rams are really enjoyable fish to have though.

You didn't mention CO2, but I would definitely recommend compressed, diffuser or reactor would be up to personal preference, though I'd say reactor. 

If you weren't interested in the daily fert maintenance that high light and CO2 would require, the lighting really ought to be reduced by about half. It's just that your lighting choice and desire for low maintenance aren't always something that can come to an agreement. I use peristaltic pumps to do my water column fertilization automatically for me, so in that sense my aquarium is low maintenance, just feed the fish, other than the weekly water change and trim.

I didn't realize at first that this thread was in the low tech forum, but 4x55 definitely puts one in the "needs CO2" category, as that's basically what I run (though mine are 65 watt PCs) for the same tank footprint. If you were going 2x55, I'd recommend the All Glass 8000K lamps, very similar to the 9325K, but with a bit more of a green spike (subtle, but still there).


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I got the 260w 4x PC fixture so that I would have lots of options to experiment with. It's on 2 cords, as well, so I can alternate strips if I need to.

I've heard mixed things about the actinic issue- everything from algae blooms to no problems plus they make the fish look awesome? The bulbs came with my fixture so I figure for free I'll try em and see how they look. If they're a problem or just not my aesthetic easy enough to replace them.

I have gone back and forth a bit on the other bulbs... been looking at all the pic comparisons on the forum and I do tend to like the 9375k pics... I may add a 6700k in the back right corner for the vals and big swords (my aquascape is going to be very assymmetrical). I'm going to start with this and see how it goes?
---------- 9375k -----------9375k (maybe 6700k)
----------actinic -----------9375k

I've thought about adding another filter. If I do it will be a HOB, though. 1- I like em, 2- they're cheap  

I won't be doing CO2. As far as overall wattage, since I'm opting for 55w bulbs instead of 65 and also one bulb is actinic, I'm actually estimating only 1.5wpg available to the plants? I'm not sure it is going to work like that... but like I said I can always just run one strip if it's too much.

Discus are a dream that may or may not happen... we'll see. General consensus has been that everything else would be fine, but the shrimp would probably all be snacks. Don't care- I have a separate RCS colony going and I can always bump up the # of otos if I need more algae eaters.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I think you'll find that the 9325K or 8000K lamps provide enough boost in both the red and blue wavelengths to accentuate the fish and plant colors. 

I can't recommend against actinic any stronger, my goodness, it's so yucky on a planted tank -- and a waste of energy when used for looks (personal opinion). I wonder if those people that like it so much haven't broadened their lighting horizons into things like the 9325K... or the ZooMed FloraSun, and all similar "purple" lamps. *shrug*

I think consistent lighting is really important, I doubt you'd like seeing your fish change colors as they go from one side of the tank to the other... but then, again, personal preferences play key role here. 

I wouldn't calculate your WPG on 90, use 75, same foot print means same lighting needs, your tank is just deeper. Some will say that makes a difference, but I don't agree with that thinking. I'd recommend CO2 with even 3 of the 55 watts running, but as you said, you have flexibility.

In regards to actual fertilization, I definitely recommend picking an established "plan" for fertilization, something like PPS-Pro, or the 'low light EI' method, dabbling here and there with dosing ferts can really create a mess. I speak from experience there for certain.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Ferts is what I'm most nervous about because I have absolutely no experience with them (and hate chemistry LOL). Everything else I'm pretty comfortable with knowing how to change if I have probs.

Do you think with the selection of plants I'm leaning towards and making sure I remain low light that a regular fert routine is necessary in addition to root tabs for the swords?


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

90 Gallon
Pressurized C02 with inline reactor.
pH 6.7 to 6.8
KH 5
Temp 80
1 x XP3, 2 is complete overkill.
4 x 96 CF 2x10,000K 2x6700K

Ferts:
Day 1: 1/4 tspn of Plantex+Boron+Iron
Day 2: 1 tspn of K2PO4, tblspn of KNO3.
Day 3: same as day 1
Day 4: same as day 2
Day 5: same as day 1
Day 6: same as day 2
Day 7: no ferts, 50% water change.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> Ferts is what I'm most nervous about because I have absolutely no experience with them (and hate chemistry LOL). Everything else I'm pretty comfortable with knowing how to change if I have probs.
> 
> Do you think with the selection of plants I'm leaning towards and making sure I remain low light that a regular fert routine is necessary in addition to root tabs for the swords?


Sword's will get HUGE and are heavy root feeders. There's tons stickys here you can read up on for an easy fert regimen. I realy like Chucks Planted pages. That's a good place to find target levels for ferts...Good luck Laura!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Putty but I'm not going to do EI, not at first, at least. About 1.5 wpg of 10000k T5. I won't be doing CO2 dosing on this tank, only some occasional Excel... I'm going to try mostly to supplement plant needs through the roots and with the bioload.

I'm being extremely picky about my sword selections; no Amazon swords in this tank LOL Mostly E. tenellus for a carpet, E. parviflorus 'Tropica' behind the E. tenellus, Red Rubins in the background with E. angustifolius and E. angustifolus 'vesuvius', 'Kleiner bar,' Indian reds, and ozelot swords for the midground. This tank really is going to feature swords in a big way!!! Bacopa, Cabomba and stargrass will be the stems. South American theme.

Orlando- We'll see how far those root tabs I got from you will get me, plus I'll be using a Fluorite substrate with a peat and mulm underlayer (I may add some Laterite to boost the iron?)...


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like a nice substrate you have planned out. If I were a plant and had roots instead of feet. I would live in your substrate.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

ROFLM Feet O!!!!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I just went back and re-read this whole thread; I'm pretty sure it's my first post ever on this forum!!!

My plans, and even the actual tank in question, have changed quite a bit since then- and much of that due to the TONNNNNS I have learned about planted tanks since joining TPT! :thumbsup:


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

So, what is your fert regime? I am not thinking about using some dry fert for my 265G, but I don't know a thing about it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

This project is still sitting empty on the floor next to me ATM... my Flourite should be ready to pick up this Thursday, though, so I'm hoping to start planting later this week... so no fert regime at all quite yet!

I'm hoping to be able to get as much as possible out of the substrate and fert tabs, I'm going to try to avoid dosing the water column at all, and see how it goes...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

come on, after selling ur other tank, ur still not ready? LoL.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Nope had a respiratory infection that drug out more than 2 weeks- knocked me flat on my butt and put me way behind schedule with all kinds of stuff...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

wow, was it painful?


----------



## Cwhite (Dec 16, 2007)

Personally, I love the way actinics look on freshwater tanks, cant STAND 9325. I really like 10000k and actinic. I just think it is completely personal preference, of course actinics do nothing for the plants. Also, I don't know what you finally decided but I would really recommend 2x XP3s, my one XP3 on my 46 is sufficient, but wouldn't be if the tank were any bigger. I look forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yup I'll be running 2 10k and 2 actinics to start with in my 216w T5HO. We'll see how it goes... I may replace one of the actinics with a 6000k Geisemann?

I'm running 1 XP2 and a HOB for filtration (either a Emperor 400 or a AquaClear 100, I'd prefer the latter but I think I've got a used Emperor headed my way ATM). No CO2 dosing on this tank, and I love the super-easy maintenance on HOBs.


----------

